# Нужна ли операция по удалению конструкции металлоостеосинтеза?



## Эскендер Ганиев (13 Янв 2014)

Травма - оскольчатые компрессионные переломы тел Th12- L1. Операция была в 2010 году. Удалять конструкцию или нет?


----------



## Фотиния (13 Янв 2014)

*Эскендер Ганиев*, здравствуйте. Расскажите подробнее о своей проблеме. Что беспокоит на данный момент?


----------



## Эскендер Ганиев (13 Янв 2014)

Фотиния написал(а):


> *Эскендер Ганиев*, здравствуйте. Расскажите подробнее о своей проблеме. Что беспокоит на данный момент?


Разделяются мнения врачей - удалять конструкцию или нет. Беспокоит состояние, как я заметил, при перемене погоды, ломота в спине, нервозность... Такое состояние непонятное. Врач, делавший операцию, уже после 1 года сказал, что конструкцию можно удалять, так как она свою миссию, скажем, выполнила. Но я не стал удалять, еще не восстановился на то время за год. Теперь вот думаю, что делать.


----------



## dr.dreval (19 Май 2014)

Конструкция демонтируется/дополняется исключительно по показаниям:
- некорректная постановка
- возникновение новых смежных проблем (выше- или нижележащих уровней)
- перелом конструкции
- несостоятельность конструкции (не прижилась, разболталась)
- психиатрическое заболевание больного/й
и др.
Нервозность и ломота в спине не показание для демонтажа, неоправданный риск (кровопотеря, наркоз и + несколько хирургический проблем) не нужен.


----------



## Toma (24 Дек 2015)

*dr.dreval*, простите за оффтоп, но не могли бы вы объяснить, почему психиатрическое заболевание является показанием? существует какая-то связь между ним и установленной конструкцией?


----------



## dr.dreval (24 Дек 2015)

Toma написал(а):


> *dr.dreval*, простите за оффтоп, но не могли бы вы объяснить, почему психиатрическое заболевание является показанием? существует какая-то связь между ним и установленной конструкцией?


Почему Вас именно это показание интересует?


----------



## Toma (24 Дек 2015)

*dr.dreval*, потому что впервые слышу о такой взаимосвязи. у меня установлена такая же конструкция, а также была проведена корпорэктомия позвонка L1 с заменой на эндопротез в 2011 году вследствие оскольчатого перелома. хирург не заостряет внимание на этом моменте, а я бы хотела знать все нюансы.


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Дек 2015)

Toma написал(а):


> *dr.dreval*, потому что впервые слышу о такой взаимосвязи. у меня установлена такая же конструкция, а также была проведена корпорэктомия позвонка L1 с заменой на эндопротез в 2011 году вследствие оскольчатого перелома. хирург не заостряет внимание на этом моменте, а я бы хотела знать все нюансы.


Вы еще очень много услышите нового, касаемо своего заболевания. Взаимосвязь психиатрии и сложной хирургической манипуляции довольно тонкая. Описать данную тему двумя-тремя предложениями невозможно, необходимо довольно подробно ориентироваться в хирургической патологии позвоночника  и понимать кто и какие цели преследует в итоге.


----------



## Toma (25 Дек 2015)

*dr.dreval*, спасибо за ответ, но боюсь я не услышу много нового) поскольку врачей желающих общаться на эту тему нет, а самой мне в этих тонкостях ни в жизнь не разобраться

я сама не знаю, что делать со своей конструкцией. хирург сказал, хочешь удалим, хочешь - нет, - ничего однозначного в общем, а мне опереться в этом решении не на кого) не знаю, как лучше поступить и какие могут ждать последствия, поэтому спросила, извините)
психиатрическими заболеваниями не страдаю, напугала сама взаимосвязь с моей травмой


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Дек 2015)

Toma написал(а):


> я сама не знаю, что делать со своей конструкцией. хирург сказал, хочешь удалим, хочешь - нет, - ничего однозначного в общем, а мне опереться в этом решении не на кого) не знаю, как лучше поступить и какие могут ждать последствия, поэтому спросила, извините)
> психиатрическими заболеваниями не страдаю, напугала сама взаимосвязь с моей травмой


Думаю, Вам следует создать свою тему и мы попытаемся ответить на Ваши вопросы.


----------

